
  Facebook’s Experimental Desktop Notifications App For Mac - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/09/facebooks-experimental-notifications-app-for-mac-is-very-very-slick/
======
jasonlbaptiste
this is very well done for a v .5.

I post articles like this for another reason:

Someone please build this for "everything". I currently have a fb, twitter,
and gmail notifier app. I'd love instant RSS updates, along with stocks. Push
it to me. Also make it an open api that any company can push to. There's adobe
wave, but that's missing the mark somehow. I'd pay for this, without a doubt.

If there's some lone hacker out there with a half filled out YC W10 app and/or
some code going on in textmate, please please please make this. I'd love to
give you my money.

~~~
dangrover
Growl could get there.

~~~
bhousel
Isn't Growl there already?

------
omgsean
I've hardly been using Facebook at all lately, but I bet it that combining an
application like this with deleting 90% of my "friends" would make it very
useful. I think maybe the killer feature that Facebook is missing is marking
someone as your actual friend.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Do what I did:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-filter-out-facebook-
fr...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-filter-out-facebook-friends-
without-them-knowing-2009-6)

I have 1500 "friends". I made a list of < 70 people I actually know. That's my
main news feed. Love it.

~~~
omgsean
This just made my day!

